# Hybrid Audio From an Unlikely Source



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Check out the link below. What I find interesting isn't the topic of the video, but what can be seen and heard in the first 20 seconds. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBGskhMrVd0

Is Sonic actually picking up Hybrid Audio? Will this be exclusive to their B&M location, or will they be an online vendor? 

I guess I am just really surprised to see this with how much industry push back there has been against Sonic Electronix and other online vendors who tend to sell unauthorized and/or grey market goods. 

Thoughts? Insight?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I was told by someone at Sonic that they no longer have a B&M location. Plans were shot down for the Louisville store, and closing the doors in Cali, to do strictly online sales.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

does the Sonic Electronix compete with local dealers?

no?

then rock on..

that's the way I would guess this is being presented, the market for DIY people who install is large and SE taps into that, with low prices on high volume.

I know SE has gotten more and more love on this board, to the point it seems like they would be a silent partner, almost.

And if the new marketing is being able to do away with B & M costs, because people don't mind installing themselves and the warranty from SE is solid, or at least the need for a warranty claim is not tested, then so goes the way for retail...


but it does mean that instead of HAT dealers going grey market to SE, the odds are Scott himself is in the process, so he's making off with the money instead of unscrupulous dealer types.

Of course, that is only if SE is charging up the wazoo for the HAT brand, which seems likely...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

scotts goin for the big bucks i guess


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The install guys are the guys who are typically cranking out the videos for Sonic. And this information is still on their page. 

https://www.sonicelectronix.com/car-audio-installation

"With a huge selection of car audio products, and top-notch local car audio installation services in Santa Clarita, Sonic Electronix is your one-stop-shop for your mobile electronics needs."

Of course, they are now located in Chatworth, so maybe they are doing away with their B&M/installation services.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

In Sonic`s install bay location only, Period!! I cannot discuss all of the details. But they have the same dealer agreement as any other Brick and Mortar location. These guys asked for the opportunity to offer the HAT products to their walk in customers. We discussed it, agreed upon and shipped them product to that one particular store.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Check out the link below. What I find interesting isn't the topic of the video, but what can be seen and heard in the first 20 seconds.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBGskhMrVd0
> 
> ...


No online period! The same dealer agreement as any B and M location. Exclusive to the Sonic Install Bay store.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol we'll see how that goes.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

LOL.. Have them put it on line for sale. The joke will be on them not us.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> LOL.. Have them put it on line for sale. The joke will be on them not us.


Whys that

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Sell it online and they will not get anymore product.


----------

